# Timeshare resorts St. John, British Virgin Islands



## Billpcti (Aug 29, 2015)

Can anyone recommend timeshare resorts located in these areas that are accessible thru II during the winter months of January and February? Four active, senior adults are traveling.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 29, 2015)

The Westin St. John is the most well-known timeshare, but I don't think you can get an exchange during high season.

Suggestion:  Click on Resorts and Reviews at the top of the forum, and review the resorts in this area.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't recall seeing Westin St. John in II ever, let alone high season. 

There is another fractional/timeshare place that had a few entries in II last year when it was still in the sales phase.  It was in Cruz Bay.  I think it was Sunset Ridge, but I'm not for certain.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 1, 2015)

Are you speaking of two different places ?

St. John, U.S.V.I.  and/or The *B.V.I.* such as Tortola, Jost Van Dyke, Virgin Gorda  or both ?

I have seen Tortola, B.V.I. a few times in January and February, but that's over an approx. 10 year time span.

As a former WSJ owner (St. John), I have never seen an exchange in Jan or Feb and I'm always checking.

Renting may be your best bet.


-


----------



## Helios (Nov 14, 2015)

Billpcti said:


> Can anyone recommend timeshare resorts located in these areas that are accessible thru II during the winter months of January and February? Four active, senior adults are traveling.



It is very, very, very unlikely this will happen.


----------

